# WARNING: Credit/Debit card scam



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have just been advised of a scam with credit/debit cards in Portugal that I've not heard of before. I had a check on Google and apparently it has been around for a while now but probably worth another mention. Although it is happening specifically in PT there is no reason why this should not cross the border into Spain which operates a similar system I believe.

As you know when you pay by credit or debit card the amount that you have to pay is shown on the screen and you have to accept this before entering your pin. So normally you would press the green button or OK and then enter your pin and press OK again.

The scam involves the cashier handing the machine to you with a request for you to enter the pin and at that time their finger is covering the display. You enter the pin, press OK and hand the machine back. The cashier then says there is a problem with the code and asks you to enter it again and this time the transaction goes through.

What has happened is that the cashier has not entered the amount that you owe into the machine but you actually fill this field in when you enter your pin which is displayed on the screen instead of the usual asterisks. The cashier then makes a note of your pin, clears the screen and then goes through the correct procedure to complete the sale. The cashier now of course has your card number and pin.

Alarm bells should ring twice. Firstly, when you do not authorise the amount, but folk in a hurry or strangers to the Spanish way of doing things may not realise what is going on. Secondly, when the usual asterisks are replaced by the pin number being displayed but how many of us would notice that. Not many by all accounts as the police say the scam is happening a lot and is mainly in bars, nightclubs, convenience stores and petrol stations.

The report that I heard stated that when one cashier was questioned by police he said that he had no idea who was behind the scam. He was approached by a stranger who offered him €600 a week to handover a list of card numbers and pins. The police say that cards are usually cloned within days of the scam and accounts then systematically emptied.

Beware people or it could be you next!


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

First of all, all credit card transactions are monitored. You call you bank and solve the problem, if think you are close to be robbed you call the credit card direct line and lock the card. Of course, is not nice to be in such situation, better prevent it.

But, for all of you, I give you my advice with credit cards, works for me for many years and I never got a problem in Europe:

I always have 2 accounts, one is my main account, second one is the credit card account. I ALWAYS chose bank who provide me a digital security token. No security token, NO DEAL. It's ultrasafe for online transactions. So if I need money for anything, I transfer online from my main account to my credit card account, thats a bank to same bank account, must be instant with no charges here. And I pay with credit card. I do not keep big sums on credit card, IF ever happen to lose it or get hacked like, I will lose a small amount, and rest of my money are safe in bank. And still If I have problems I can call bank or do not accept the waiting transaction online.

Take care!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Firstly, the obvious course of action is to be aware. Sensible people watch carefully what is happening with their cards. Of course you watch the screen and never let the card be taken out of your sight.

Secondly, many banks will send you instant SMS alerts when your credit or debit card is used for an amount above a stipulated one. BS do this and it works every time within seconds. You are given a number to call instantly if an unauthorised transaction takes place.

That is a simple and sure method and requires no fiddling about with accounts.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I have just been advised of a scam with credit/debit cards in Portugal that I've not heard of before. I had a check on Google and apparently it has been around for a while now but probably worth another mention. Although it is happening specifically in PT there is no reason why this should not cross the border into Spain which operates a similar system I believe.
> 
> As you know when you pay by credit or debit card the amount that you have to pay is shown on the screen and you have to accept this before entering your pin. So normally you would press the green button or OK and then enter your pin and press OK again.
> 
> ...


Not where I have ever shopped in Spain. I have never had to authorise the amount nor press the green button twice. Just enter the PIN and press green.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Not where I have ever shopped in Spain. I have never had to authorise the amount nor press the green button twice. Just enter the PIN and press green.


This. Also, if it DOES happen, ask for the cancelled transaction receipt so if the bank did happen to play hardball, you have that receipt. Of course if it's a scam you won't get one, so all you need to do at that point is to call the police.

I don't think most legitimate stores in Spain will have this scam running though, but I could be wrong.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Not where I have ever shopped in Spain. I have never had to authorise the amount nor press the green button twice. Just enter the PIN and press green.


Things have obviously changed since I lived there some years ago then. I did say I wasn't sure. One thing less for you to worry about over the border then.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JohnBoy said:


> Things have obviously changed since I lived there some years ago then. I did say I wasn't sure. One thing less for you to worry about over the border then.


Don't be a spoilsport! Some Brits enjoy worrying.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Not where I have ever shopped in Spain. I have never had to authorise the amount nor press the green button twice. Just enter the PIN and press green.


Me neither and I often use EPOS where I insert the card, carry out my transaction and I remove the card. At no time is it out of my possession.


----------

